# appannaggio di pochi



## enrietta

Nuovamente salve a tutti!

Un rapido quesito:
è possibile tradurre in francese "appannaggio di pochi" con 
*"apanage de peu"*, tout simplement?
Come per esempio nella frase: "L'arte non è più appannaggio di pochi".
Ci sarà sicuramente un modo più appropriato per tradurla, ma mi sfugge in questo momento... 

Grazie in anticipo per la cortese risposta


----------



## matoupaschat

Non sottovalutarti sempre cosí  ! È perfettamente esatto, salvo che a "peu", si aggiunge "de gens/de personnes/de monde".


----------



## enrietta

matoupaschat said:


> Non sottovalutarti sempre cosí  ! È perfettamente esatto, salvo che a "peu", si aggiunge "de gens/de personnes/de monde".



 Capisco. Allora da solo "peu" non ci può stare... 
Peccato, mi piaceva come suonava... 

Grazie per l'incoraggiamento e per il pronto riscontro! 
Buona giornata


----------



## matoupaschat

enrietta said:


> Capisco. Allora da solo "peu" non ci può stare... Beh, una volta si, una volta no . Diciamo che aspettando di saperne di più, è preferibile non lasciarla sola .
> 
> Peccato, mi piaceva come suonava...  Consolati, ti rimangono tante altre parole, tutte di (più o meno) difficile pronuncia per un Italiano : jeu, feu, deux ...
> 
> Grazie per l'incoraggiamento e per il pronto riscontro!
> Buona giornata


Grazie, altrettanto


----------



## enrietta

> Consolati,  ti rimangono tante altre parole, tutte di (più o meno) difficile  pronuncia per un Italiano : jeu, feu, deux ...


 Beh, tutta musica per le mie orecchie... se a pronunciarle è un francofono, naturalmente!

Per "_peu_ solo o accompagnato", io avevo trovato questo. Ma, sinceramente, mi fido più di voi che dei dizionari... 
Forse non si può usare da solo alla fine della frase?


----------



## matoupaschat

enrietta said:


> Beh, tutta musica per le mie orecchie... se a pronunciarle è un francofono, naturalmente!
> 
> Per "_peu_ solo o accompagnato", io avevo trovato questo. Ma, sinceramente, mi fido più di voi che dei dizionari...


Ti puoi fidare di QUESTA pagina linkata, ma non sempre di tutte della stessa origine .
Forse non si può usare da solo alla fine della frase?  Qualcosa del genere ma non potrei precisare . La grammatica francese spiegata ad altri risale per me a troppi anni indietro . Aspetta che un'altro te lo indichi .


----------



## enrietta

matoupaschat said:


> Ti puoi fidare di QUESTA pagina linkata, ma non sempre di tutte della stessa origine .
> Forse non si può usare da solo alla fine della frase?  Qualcosa del genere ma non potrei precisare . La grammatica francese spiegata ad altri risale per me a troppi anni indietro . Aspetta che un'altro (un altro) te lo indichi .



Ti ringrazio comunque per la tua gentilezza, e speriamo che Corsicum, o qualcun altro, possa sciogliere questo dubbio.


----------



## matoupaschat

un'altro (un altro)
Accidenti ! Non sono ancora completamente sveglio !


----------

